# Testing 5&6dp5dt



## Andrea23 (Mar 6, 2007)

Well as you can probably guess I have tested!! today is 6dp5dt, i tested yesterday afternoon and got a bfp, it wasnt faint but it wasnt really strong either, I then tested again this morning and thought the line had got slighty darker, to be honest I only tested to see if the hcg had left my system but am now really confused, is this a real bfp or just hcg from the trigger??

x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

The HCG injection (10,000 IU of Pregnyl and 250mcg/6500IU Ovitrelle) can take up to 14 days to leave your system...so I would try to hold off testing until at least then.

Pregnyl has an approx elimination half life of around 33 hrs, Ovitrelle is around half life of about 30 hrs (but again, approximations).....

It's approx 10 days after a 5,000 IU injection or 7 days after a 2,500 IU injection

Have a read of this...

http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/hcgshot.html

Hopefully yours is a genuine BFP though so fingers crossed the lines continue to get stronger. It is hard but personally I think testing early just adds unnecessary anxiety as there is confusion.

Hide the peesticks away until your OTD  

Good luck & take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I too tested 6 days past a blast transfer  and got a postive so I hope yours is too xxxxx
good luck honey xxx


----------



## Andrea23 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Minxy I know I shouldnt of tested big slap hands for me, but now ive started i can't stop   I did a test this morning which is 14 days past trigger, 7dp5dt and it is a definite bfp darker then yesterday so I am hoping this is the real thing and not the trigger  

Thanks isobel xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

If you're still testing +ve then it's looking very promising hun   

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Looks like a definate congrats are in order!!!
    well done hon now take it easy and enjoy it xxxxx


----------



## Andrea23 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Isobel,I did another test this morning it was just a cheapy boots one and line was dark so hopefully my bloods on tues will confirm it too   I am 15dp trigger 8dp5dt

xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats Andrea - you are deffo preggo!!   You look like a lovely couple!   So happy for you both!! x


----------



## Andrea23 (Mar 6, 2007)

I had my bloods done today 9dp5dt and my hcg is 388 so i'm definintely pregnant !!!!!!!! 

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey excellent news Andrea...that's a really good level 

Here's to a happy and healthy next 8 months    

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Great news Andrea.


----------



## Tuppence (Jan 21, 2006)

WOW!!!! - massive congratulations Andrea!!!! Massive number as well. Maybe twins with a number like that on test day?!?!?
    with the next 35 weeks.

Tupps xx


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

Knew it! Always think positive when you know in you heart! Well done!xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Well done honey and they are very good levels


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi *Andrea*.. many congrats, bute!  

Can I just ask what you had transferred and on what day??

Thanks Xx


----------



## Andrea23 (Mar 6, 2007)

I had 1 hatching and one expanded blast transferred, on day 5

xx


----------



## K O L (Oct 27, 2008)

Firstly congrats Andrea on your BFP!

And Minxy - thanks for that baby hopes link. That really clears up why my clinic have given me an OTD of 17 days post transfer - which is because I have to take a second HcG injection on Monday. No idea why I have to do this, rather than being prescribed pessaries which seems the norm with most. Maybe I'll post a question on this.


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi KOL,
I'm assuming the pessaries are for your progesterone support. The second HCG injection is a 'booster' shot to 'trick' your body into thinking it is pregnant and hopefully trigger the production of all the correct hormones that pregnancy brings, such as producing its 'own' progesterone. This is why your test day will be much later than normal, they want to make sure that the HCG from your booster shot is out of your system and that if any HCG in your system gives a positive pregnancy test it is 'your own' HCG from the embryo and not from the second HCG shot.
Good luck!
x


----------



## K O L (Oct 27, 2008)

*Thanks so much for the info AngelBumps. I don't have to use any pessaries so am  the second 'booster' HCG shot does its job in tricking my body to support my little embies, bubble and squeak!!!

Congrats on your BFP by the way x*


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

K O L said:


> Firstly congrats Andrea on your BFP!
> 
> *And Minxy* - thanks for that baby hopes link. That really clears up why my clinic have given me an OTD of 17 days post transfer - which is because I have to take a second HcG injection on Monday. No idea why I have to do this, rather than being prescribed pessaries which seems the norm with most. Maybe I'll post a question on this.


Hi KOL

Glad that link I included was able to provide you with some additional info  You'll find more if you use the search tool too as there are quite a few ladies who have this extra HCG injection instead of actual progesterone support (including me).

The extra HCG injection is used as extra support. It's basically the same hormone as released from the implanted embryo. In a natural conception, when the embryo releases the HCG, it triggers your ovaries to continue producing progesterone which is what supports early pregnancy until the placenta takes over.

In IVF, when you have this HCG injection, it tricks your body into thinking it's already pregnant so your ovaries will produce their own progesterone, which is why you don't need to have the progesterone support such as Cyclogest pessaries.

During our 2nd natural FET I had 2 HCG injections during the 2ww (even though I would've produced progesterone naturally through ovulation). We did manage a BFP but sadly it resulted in another chemical pregnancy/early miscarriage but at least we got a little further than with our fresh IVFs so far.

You will need to ensure you don't test too early and that all the HCG is out of your system...which would explain why your clinic recommend waiting a little longer to test.

Our clinic still got me to test at 14dpt so when we got BFPs we didn't know if it was from HCG injection or genuine....I had BETA HCG blood tests at 14dpt and 16dpt and was still testing +ve until 18/19dpt so that, plus other symptoms and signs, it was confirmed as a genuine BFP (albeit short lived) and not the injection but it was an awfully anxious week with the not knowing for sure.

What HCG are you on...Pregnyl or Ovitrelle...and what dose ?

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## ♥AngelBumps♥ (Jan 19, 2008)

K O L said:


> *Thanks so much for the info AngelBumps. I don't have to use any pessaries so am  the second 'booster' HCG shot does its job in tricking my body to support my little embies, bubble and squeak!!!
> 
> Congrats on your BFP by the way x*


Hi KOL,
I really hope so...  soz - I didn't go into the greatest of detail,  as that's all it basically does and I'm sure you don't want to sit here all Sunday afternoon being overloaded with all my boring info. I really, REALLY wanted the second booster shot shots before as (like us all) I was desperate for that BFP - so this really is a good thing that they are giving you this I'm sure!
Thanks very much, we're over the moon as you can imagine! 
And I'm sure this will be you in a few days! 
The VERY best of luck.

A xx


----------



## K O L (Oct 27, 2008)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> What HCG are you on...Pregnyl or Ovitrelle...and what dose ?


*Thanks for the info Minxy. In answer to your question above, its neither of those! I had a jab of Gonasi 5000iu for trigger and will have Gonasi 2000iu tomorrow (3dp2dt). All the instructions in the drugs box are in Italian! Know any translators  I did google Gonasi and unsurprisingly a lot of Italian websites came up!

I'm really sorry to hear about your chem pregnancy...really can't imagine how that must feel *


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I've heard of Gonasi but have never been prescribed it.  I'm part Italian (my grandad) and can speak/read a little but not enough to understand medical stuff 

I would imagine the rate at which it's eliminated from your system is very similar to Pregnyl and Ovitrelle though.

Thanks hun  ....sadly we've had several chem pgs/early mcs (2 through tx & 3 naturally)  and it's never easy but you have to move forwards & stay positive don't you  

Good luck hun   
Natasha x


----------



## K O L (Oct 27, 2008)

*What a coincidence to your being part Italian! Here's to onwards and upwards (I'm raising my glass of elderflower cordial and water and imagining its wine) and wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle   Hope you can move onto stims very soon!

Thanks again for info  *


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

yeah our children will certainly have a good mix...I'm English/Italian (with an Aussie stepdad) and DPs parents are Welsh & Polish 

Enjoy your elderflower cordial and wishing you lots of luck right back at ya hun    

N xx


----------



## pinkpixie (Jul 31, 2009)

thanks girls i now know what i have been given a second injection rather than the pessaries!!!!!!  was getting rather confused about that.
will really have to hold of testing early!!!!!!

KOL i too was trying to work out the instructions in italian but have no knowledge of Italian this was when i was doing my trigger shot as wasnt sure where to inject it!!!  When do you do your last injection


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad we could help *pinkpixie* 

Good luck  
Natasha


----------



## K O L (Oct 27, 2008)

Pink Pixie: I had my 2nd shot this morning & we've had a disaster!!!!!!!!  Some of the liquid dropped out from the connection between the syringe and needle!  I'm waiting for nurse to call back.  I rang two hours ago!    DH has done a test whilst I've been waiting putting water in the syringe and making 6 drops on the table (roughly what we lost) and that comes to 0.2 mm (20%)!!!!!!  Seems a bit too much to lose for my liking.  I'm extremely anxious now!  I've been doing every so well with PMA til now as well    I've put a question on 'ask a nurse' as this waiting around is killing me. 

PS: I just spoke with a very harried sounding nurse - guess they're having a busy morning!  She listened to my query, checked quickly with another nurse and came back saying it was fine.  I didn't get any reassurance, or explanation, so asked that she please check with one of the doctors.  I explained that this was a huge deal for me and I really needed to know my embies would have enough proesterone support.  I mean for me, if I don't get such reassurance it will always be a case of what if and that's the last thing I need on my mind. I have to ring back at 1.30 ...  Am going out for the afternoon shortly - really need to get out of the house and have some air.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*KOL*  Sorry you're having a mare of a morning with your injection and response from clinic. Hopefully you'll be fine but definitely best to double check....I know I'd be concerned too  Hope you manage to get it sorted asap.  

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## pinkpixie (Jul 31, 2009)

KOL   hopefully you have managed to sort it and the nurses got back to you i know they are really  busy but this is so important and you need to know.  I am the same if i didnt get a proper answer i would be worrying about it all the time
lots of   
h
xx


----------



## madmeg11 (Nov 6, 2009)

really new to all this what does 5&6dp5dt mean. how early did you test. I'm  not due to test until next wendsday 18th nov. Ive had slight mucus pink tinge 24 hours now. some people here have said it maybe implaintation bleed. read some where else that if i test i might get early result. good luck with your life changing journey xxxxxx CONGRATULATIONS xxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

madmeg11 said:


> really new to all this what does 5&6dp5dt mean. how early did you test. I'm not due to test until next wendsday 18th nov. Ive had slight mucus pink tinge 24 hours now. some people here have said it maybe implaintation bleed. read some where else that if i test i might get early result. good luck with your life changing journey xxxxxx CONGRATULATIONS xxxxxxxx


Hi again 

5dp5dt means 5 days past a 5 day transfer...ie the embryos are 10 days old. You count day of EC (egg collection) as day 0 and then when you have transfer you count ET (embryo transfer) as day 0.

I would try not to test early as there needs to be enough HCG released from the implanted embryo for the peestick to detect.....if you test early and get a BFN then you could be causing yourself unnecessary heartache as you could test on your OTD (official test day) and get a BFP. The reason clinics recommend an OTD is you're more likely to get accurate result at that stage. With blastocyst transfer (when embies are 5 days old) they're a little more developed and at the stage to begin implanting.

Hang in there...  
Fingers crossed for you
Natasha


----------



## K O L (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi and welcome to FF madmeg.  I'm testing after you - on 23 November.   I'm 4dp2dt!  Wishing you heaps of luck      

Pinkpixie & Minxy - A nurse called me back to confirm the doctor had said all was well, and the meds I had were enough.  Also I posted a question on 'ask a nurse' on here and she confirmed that '80% of the meds would be enough for your body to produce enough progesterone' but also to check with my clinic which I've done.  I've got my PMA back!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad to hear you've got that PMA back *KOL*.....  

Lots of orangey sticky vibes and positive thoughts    
Good luck
Natasha xx


----------



## K O L (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you know, I've constantly had an orange cushion to hand these past few days - doing things I would never ordinarily have dreamed of    Just wish I could take it to work tomorrow


----------

